# [OCN Labs] Seasonic Prime Ultra 850W Review



## Jedson3614

When your building a system, often the PSU (Power Supply Unit) can be overlooked. Having a decent Power Supply is critical to both overclocking potential and supplying efficient power to your system's components. Making sure you have a reliable brand and sufficient power is serious and it doesn't hurt to have a strong warranty too. Today, we will be looking at the Prime Ultra Titanium 850W PSU from Seasonic. Seasonic was founded by engineers more than 40 years ago and has rigorously maintained its focus on advancing PC power supplies. Let's explore the design of this 850W PSU and see what potential the Titanium series can offer. 

*The specifications are as follows:*



Technical Specifications > 80PLUS: Titanium / Form Factor: Intel ATX 12 V / Dimensions: 170 mm (W) x 150 mm (L) x 86 mm (H)
Fan Information > Fan Size: 135 mm / Fan Control: Premium Hybrid Fan Control / Fan Bearing: Fluid Dynamic Bearing / Life Expectancy: 50,000 hours at 40 °C, 15 % - 65 % RH
Cable Information > Modularity: Fully Modular / Cable type: Flat black cables
Electric Features > Operating Temperature: 0 - 50 °C (derating from 100 % to 80 % from 40 °C to 50 °C) / MTBF @ 25 °C, excl. fan: 150,000 hours / AC Input: Full Range / Protection: OPP, OVP, UVP, OCP, OTP, SCP
Warranty > 12 years

*Power Output*

AC Input > Voltage: 100 V - 240 V / Current: 13 - 6.5 A / Frequency: 50 Hz - 60 Hz
DC Output > Rail: +3.3 V / +5 V / +12 V / -12 V / +5 VSB | Maximum Power: 25 A / 25 A / 83 A /0.3 A / 3 A | Total continuous power: 850W

*Why Choose The Prime Ultra Series?*










The Prime Ultra series of PSUs offer Titanium certification with a clean modular design. You can expect tight voltage regulation and premium micro tolerance. The Prime series is the perfect choice for extreme efficiency and offers a 12-year warranty. This PSU will guarantee reliable operation for many years and offers hybrid fan control under 40% load. Seasonic is a reliable name and has been tested by several enthusiasts over the years. Seasonic's brand is what other PC manufacturers model their products after and are one of the few who manufacturer their own Power Supplies.

*What is PSU Efficiency and why does it matter?*










The 80 PLUS program was developed to rate power supplies more efficiently. You can find more information about it here. The certification tests efficiency at loads of 20% / 50% / and 100%. Over the years different certifications were developed to provide different requirements for different levels of efficiency. They range from 80 PLUS / 80 PLUS Bronze / 80 PLUS Silver / 80 PLUS Gold / 80 PLUS Platinum / Even a newer standard called 80 PLUS Titanium was added not too long ago. Please see the chart below for understanding the certifications for quick reference. This chart is listed on the Wikipedia page linked above for credit.










The entire point of the efficiency rating is to provide better efficiency the higher you go and to provide a standard for PSU manufacturers to follow. As you go up it gets more expensive, and the PSU market helps builders save money by essentially having cheaper prices the lower in tiers you go on the efficiency rating. Most users will be just happy even using the Bronze tier, which helps save you money. Also, most people don't even come close to using even half of their PSU wattage and is generally a common misconception when researching a PSU for purchase. If you're going to use a single modern Graphics card and a common CPU like Ryzen 5 or Core i5, even going beyond 600W is too much.

*Shipping*










The box has a reflective surface and offers some basic marketing material. With Seasonic offering a 12-year warranty, this makes the Prime series a very compelling investment for any PC.

I'm reviewing the 850W model, which is way more than what I need for my testing practices. When buying a PSU, you must consider what will work for you in your budget. You would be surprised at what kind of deals you can find at various retailers & etailers.










*The accessories included are as follows:*



Marketing material
850W PSU
Modular cable set (The 24-pin is sleeved, and the rest of the cables are flat black) & cable bag
Zip ties / Screws / Seasonic badge
Power supply jumper

The included cables are fine being flat black, but what I don't understand is why they decided to sleeve only the 24-pin. This makes me wonder why they didn't bother to sleeve some of the other important cables, considering this is a premium product target for high-end PCs. I love the included power supply jumper which makes testing the power supply before installation extremely easy. This kit comes with any cable you would need to get up and running, and even has a second 4+4 EPS CPU cable for motherboards with an extra connector for additional power for overclocking.

*Design*










When it comes to the design of something, your either going to like it or you won't. I love the design of this PSU. It offers a nice clean look with a modern chrome grill. The Prime Ultra series ranges from 650W - 1000W. I can tell you from handling this PSU, it' extremely sturdy. 

*The best features of the Prime series are:*



80 PLUS® Titanium certified
Micro Tolerance Load Regulation (0.5 %)
Cable-free Connection Design
Premium Hybrid Fan Control - Fanless until 40 % load
Multi-GPU setup
Gold plated connectors
12 years warranty

I do want to derail for a second and explain that titanium efficiency is spectacular, but it is very much a niche product. Most people will be comfortable with Gold and even Platinum with little benefit. This doesn't mean this product is pointless and it does offer an opportunity to show what the industry has to offer. 



















Looking at the front of the PSU we see the modular connections for your cables. You will always need at least one EPS (CPU 8 pin power) and 24pin (Motherboard Power) for power, so that is always funny when they offer separate modular cables. Really, fully modular equates to easier and cleaner cable management. All of the PRIME Ultra Titanium Series PSUs incorporates a single +12V rail with multiple protections for safety.

I'm not going to get into a major conflict over what's better, you can read more about that here. I imagine most power users, and overclockers will use single rail distribution mode. You can expect about 83A for the +12V rail at a full load.










So what exactly is this micro tolerance regulation? Seasonic devised a plan that would regulate a very tight range of voltages under 0.5% load. Essentially this allows electrical performance and stability over your primary voltage rails. With little voltage drop, stability is maintained and allows better results for system performance. The entire point of this is to beat the Intel recommended specification of + or - 5%. 

I can also appreciate the clean layout for indicating what cables go where. This is always helpful for people that are new to building PCs that may question where to plug their modular cables. It's important to understand that you may have extra cables left after you build, and that is normal. It doesn't necessarily mean you've missed something and that is why it's useful to keep your cable accessories afterward.










The back of this PSU has your standard connector for your AC power cord, and before plugging it in you should understand the hybrid switch. By pressing "down" the hybrid switch, that turns the function off, and by releasing the switch, this ensures hybrid mode is on. Shouldn't this be the other way around? The back also has a power on/off switch for easy access. 

The top offers easy access to air flow through the top grill. This is a 135MM fan that uses Fluid Bearing Technology from the specifications. We will look closer at this as we inspect the inside of the PSU. The "HYBRID MODE" is rated for up to 40% of the maximum load, and will not spin up until reaching this threshold. This means silent operation until high or medium loads are detected. It does this also by individually monitoring the load and temperature of the PSU through the internal MCU (Microcontroller).

Next, we will look at other design features like the "Cable-Free connection design" & internal layout.

*Internal Layout / Testing*

I want to point out a few things before I get into this next section. My whole goal of this review is to go over the design and internals of this PSU, and test what I can within my limits. Testing power supplies is a very complex procedure and often requires equipment that is so expensive, it's out of reach for most people. I am limited to what tools I have, so I will only be covering a few simple tests below to give you a reasonable idea if this PSU fits your requirements or not. If you're looking for efficiency testing or load testing, you will need to look elsewhere, and there are many reviewers who do cover these types of tests. My hope is to show off the design of this PSU and give you a good idea of its build quality, and if it will fit with your current system or a future one. 

I will be testing different load conditions to see what type of power is drawn from my system. I will be testing Stock and overclocked settings to compare differences. This should tell us how much more power you can draw while overclocking vs just using a system as intended with stock settings. I have it set so that under idle conditions my CPU speed & voltage drops. I will test the Watts used by using a KILL A WATT.

I will also test the temperature that the PSU gets under max load conditions and will be testing the system at 100% full load with AIDA64 Extreme. The overall temperature and internals will be looked at with the FLIR ONE. This will help us see if the internals will even get hot enough to cause the MCU to kick in the fan curve.






The FLIR ONE tool is fantastic because it will allow tech enthusiasts and reviewers to show visual results for thermal testing. It is a next-generation thermal camera that works with iOS and Android devices. If you want to buy one look here. I'm using the new Pro Gen 3 model.



















*My test bench is as follows:*



ViewSonic XG2703-GS Monitor
Motherboard- Asrock Z370 Extreme 4
CPU- Intel Core I7 8700K
Network Card- Netgear AC 1200 USB
Cooler- Noctua NH-12US
Memory- 16GB TEAMGROUP Dark Pro DDR4 3200Mhz
Video Card: Nvidia GTX 1080
Storage- My Digital BP5e SSD
Power Supply- Seasonic ultra Titanium 850W
OS: Windows 10 x64 Pro (Creators Update)
Mouse- Logitech PowerPlay / G703 Gaming Mouse
Keyboard- CoolerMaster Master Keys Pro S
Headphones- Logitech G533 7.1 Surround Sound Wireless Headset

The CPU was overclocked to 4.7 GHz for benchmark purposes, and my memory was set to its XMP profile. This should be more than enough to get a higher power draw compared to stock.










Please don't try and take apart a PSU if you don't know what you're doing. This can be very dangerous and cause serious harm and possibly death. My hope for taking this PSU apart will help some people better understand the internals of how the PSU works.

Getting to the fan first, it's a Hong Hua FDB fan. This fan is rated for 12V, 0.22A,1600RPM and is 135MM. It uses fluid dynamic bearings and uses direct airflow for cooling the PSU internal parts. This gets directly connected to the internal MCU for controlling the ZERO RPM function. 










Seasonic claims its "Hybrid Mode" will maintain a silent 20dBa. Having experienced many styles of this ZERO RPM function in PSU's, I'm willing to bet that it most likely won't kick in due to the fact that most people don't even use half of their systems power. Which brings me to audio testing, which may not be worth investigating due to the high 40 - 50% curve Seasonic set. Under regular conditions, you will have no noise due to the ZERO RPM function. I will, however, include above Seasonic's chart to show a point of reference to show their rated noise levels. Typically, even with no PSU fan running, I'm going to hit around 50dB. This is about as loud as a normal conversation and can be contributed to various background noises from all my other system parts.

Please keep in mind that each system is different and actual loads can vary greatly even with similar hardware.










Furthering our investigation internally, we can start with line filtering. There are X and Y caps under the shield and this will help with any interference introduced to the unit. Line filtering will help keep your power coming in as clean as possible. 










Looking at the major internals of this PSU we can see signs of quality parts. The "Cable-Free Connection" of the PCB which is connected by a copper plate provides a better quality of power and reduces the chance of production errors. The identified capacitors are Nippon Chemi Con, rated for 105°C. The main LLC transformers are the bulky items in the middle that are yellow and black. I can see two bridge diodes, extra line filtering, and active PFC (Power Factor Correction). The active PFC are controlled by two 6R099 diodes and soldering of the unit looks fantastic. 

I also want to point out that Japanese capacitors are used for both the primary and secondary power stages.










The main PWM control for the fan is located just in front of the control board and the chip present is a Champion CM6901 controller. The control board and PCB of the power supply also offer Nichicon polymer capacitors throughout the unit. 










Seasonic uses a Weltrend WT7527 for all your protections and this will help maintain safe regulation for the unit. 

*The Prime series of power supplies have the following protections*:



Over Current Protection (OCP): Shuts off power if any rail is overloaded beyond a safe level.
Over Voltage Protection (OVP): Shuts off power if voltages exceed specification.
Under Voltage Protection (UVP): Shuts off power if voltages drop below specification.
Short Circuit Protection (SCP): Shuts off power if a short circuit is detected.
Over Temperature Protection (OTP): Shuts off power if temperatures exceed a specified value.
Over Power Protection (OPP): Shuts off power if the total output power exceeds a safe level.










As you can see above I hit about almost 32°C. This is interesting as most of the PSU stayed cool while under load at 100% You have to remember when we look at the watts used below that I was not using anywhere near even half of my PSUs power. The temperature recorded was as is with no fan running due to the ZERO RPM mode function and curve. What this really shows us is that unless you require extreme power, this PSU will stay dead silent and cool.










Let's just keep things simple here. You can see above that I don't even come remotely close to using even 40% of this PSU's power. The 280W total is represented by the worse number I saw during 100% load testing. This was all my overclocked or stock values pushed to the limit. This includes all connected devices and GPU power draw. To power your system, most people don't even need a 500W PSU. You don't start needing higher wattage PSUs until you get into multi-GPU configurations, and higher-end CPUs and motherboards. Overclocking Ryzen "Threadripper" with dual Vega cards will possibly require a PSU of this size. Intel X299 and Skylake-X is another example where you could max a PSU like this depending on your configuration.

It's not bad to have a PSU rated for more power than you need. Depending on what deal you can afford, this helps with possible future upgrades to higher performing system like mentioned above. Just be cautious when considering your build to help save any money where you can, this can help allocate more money to a better GPU or CPU. if you don't even want to think about it, most sites have a nifty tool that helps you calculate what wattage will work for you your system. I highly recommend you check out this Seasonic wattage calculator here.

*Conclusion*










The Prime Ultra series PSUs comes packaged with everything you would ever need for a high-end PC. What you can expect with this PSU is tight voltage regulation and awesome efficiency from the Titanium certification. Just don't expect to take advantage of the efficiency unless you're really pushing your system to its limits. 

One thing to consider here though is that most people underutilize their power supplies. So if you're looking for something large for future upgrades then getting larger wattage units are an excellent choice, but if you want to save as much money possible you may want to look at cheaper options. For instance, this PSU didn't even kick in any fan action due to the higher MCU curve. 

The overall build quality of the Prime Ultra 850W is outstanding. The internal components are rated as high quality and should provide you power for years to come. With the 12-year warranty backing up this product, it's hard to label it as anything but fantastic. The price is going to be your limiting factor and questioning whether you need this level of efficiency. You can usually pick one of these units up for $190. If you're lucky enough to catch a sale, I highly recommend you do so if you're looking for a PSU that will last you the years. You can buy the Prime series ranging from 650W / 750W / 850W / & 1000W models.


----------



## madbrayniak

When I built a PC for my brother-in-law earlier this year he grabbed a 750w version.

I was really impressed by the build quality and the fact that the fan did not kick on even when running a game. He only chose it for Titanium rating and low noise.

I'm looking forward to upgrading my Thermaltake to a Seasonic after my experience.


----------



## RushiMP

Nice review. I agree completely, these units are just about unbeatable, especially if you can catch a sale. FWIW I have been using Seasonic Gold/Platinum/Titanium and Prime units in all my <1000W applications. Corsair at 1500/1600W and Supermicro redundant units when required. My builds are basically mission critical and I have not a single bad thing to say about these units. Even when I abuse them in low ventilation and and 'semi-outdoor' applications.


----------



## Duality92

I have a 650, 850 and 1000 model and they're all quite fantastic!


----------



## kevinf

I got the 1000W model for Radeon 295x2 w/ Ryzen 2700x. Overkill, slightly, but to factor in extreme OC and warm air from SFF case, it helps to overspec for component longevity. 5 years from now, who knows what kind of rig it will power.

Cleaner power from higher efficiency units can help prevent unstable overclocks as well.
@Jedson3614, Do you have more pictures from the fan area? I hope to remove the fan grill and paint it red... hopefully without voiding the warranty and opening the unit.


----------



## Duality92

kevinf said:


> I got the 1000W model for Radeon 295x2 w/ Ryzen 2700x. Overkill, slightly, but to factor in extreme OC and warm air from SFF case, it helps to overspec for component longevity. 5 years from now, who knows what kind of rig it will power.
> 
> Cleaner power from higher efficiency units can help prevent unstable overclocks as well.
> 
> @Jedson3614, Do you have more pictures from the fan area? I hope to remove the fan grill and paint it red... hopefully without voiding the warranty and opening the unit.


Not really overkill, those 290's pull A LOT when overclocked. I got mine to pull 650W rig total. X58/290X combo. With a second I'm sure I would be at 900+


----------



## Jedson3614

kevinf said:


> I got the 1000W model for Radeon 295x2 w/ Ryzen 2700x. Overkill, slightly, but to factor in extreme OC and warm air from SFF case, it helps to overspec for component longevity. 5 years from now, who knows what kind of rig it will power.
> 
> Cleaner power from higher efficiency units can help prevent unstable overclocks as well.
> 
> @Jedson3614, Do you have more pictures from the fan area? I hope to remove the fan grill and paint it red... hopefully without voiding the warranty and opening the unit.


I'm glad my article could spring up some conversations among this community. Hopefully, the pictures below help. It should be very easy to paint the grill red, as it just requires those 4 hex screws to be removed and then to detach the fan plug. If you can do that you can take the fan out temporarily and should be very easy to paint.


----------



## Asus11

very nice power supply, I would like to get one in the future - I keep trying to convince myself I need one but my 750 g2 has been doing great over the years


----------



## spice003

looks like a good mining PSU, 6 pcie connectors


----------



## dmbjohn

picked the 850 for my last build, has been a great experience, also have a gold rated 750 seasonic that's got to be near 9 years old now and still chugging along just fine in my Q9550 build


----------



## kevinf

Fan grill replacement for Seasonic Prime Ultra 1000W Titanium version,
Remove screws #1 and #2
Grill has enough spring to bring a screw behind it.
Replace Screw #1
Remove screw #3
Replace Screw #2
Remove Screw #4
Replace Screw #3

No voided warranty and fan didn't fall into abyss.

Also noted the fan grill appears to be copper under the chrome platting (which covers all surfaces, not just the front).


----------



## hhuey5

got the 1200W model last Jan for 245 ; good deal


----------



## iamjanco

Great power supplies, the Seasonics. I've got the 850 and 1000 Prime Ultra Titaniums, and just picked up their new 1300 Prime Platinum this past week.


----------



## Luminair

I had two of these and they both had "clicky" / "tick tick ticking" sounding fans. Shame that Seasonic put cheap fans or a bad grill in their expensive PSU!


----------



## termathor

Nice review.

I'll be picking up the 650W version, whenever my neighbours' PC chinese recycled parts PSU goes bip again.
It should be anytime now since their PC is 12 months old !


----------



## kevinf

Luminair said:


> I had two of these and they both had "clicky" / "tick tick ticking" sounding fans. Shame that Seasonic put cheap fans or a bad grill in their expensive PSU!


only strange noise I had when powering with no load first day. once I gave it a realistic load, that sound was gone... or at least once the bearings had worked in a bit.

Are you using Hybrid or regular fan mode?


----------



## Xan666

Honestly, I think SeaSonic PSU's are my favorite.

they don't have the same digital monitoring features of the Corsair AXi series (I think SeaSonic made them originally, and may still now - not sure)
but they use top of the line components

plus any Titanium rates PSU is over 94% eff at mid load. which is amazing (especially for miners, I've seen too many mining rigs built with bronze/white PSUs)

also: good review.


----------



## Robilar

Never seen a negative review on a seasonic power supply. 

I've owned a total of 6 I've the years and they have all been stellar.


----------



## DarthBaggins

As of recently I've been running a Seasonic 760XP2, but noticing that with my current setup I need to move back to a 850w to allow the headroom for an OC'ed 1080Ti and 6900k. The Prime Titanium series from Seasonic is a killer series of PSU's and I definitely plan to pick up a 850w model (even though I do still have a CoolerMaster v850 as well, but that has been retired as a back-up PSU). I would love to see how the noise level is with the Prime Ti 850w when I'm running a large load on my rig, the 760 I have now it pretty silent for the most part as it blends in with my fans that are running a modified silent profile.


----------



## Jedson3614

DarthBaggins said:


> As of recently I've been running a Seasonic 760XP2, but noticing that with my current setup I need to move back to a 850w to allow the headroom for an OC'ed 1080Ti and 6900k. The Prime Titanium series from Seasonic is a killer series of PSU's and I definitely plan to pick up a 850w model (even though I do still have a CoolerMaster v850 as well, but that has been retired as a back-up PSU). I would love to see how the noise level is with the Prime Ti 850w when I'm running a large load on my rig, the 760 I have now it pretty silent for the most part as it blends in with my fans that are running a modified silent profile.


Yeah, 850W is a sweet spot for making sure you have headroom for future expansion of GPUs and even future builds and upgrades. I do find Titanium efficiency a bit overkill for most users though. Whats funny is I actually enjoy the aesthetic of this PS the most and love the design, which doesn't contribute to any of the performance.


----------



## DarthBaggins

I do agree with the design, Seasonic hit the target right for something that has a refined look/aesthetic and has the performance to back it up (even though like you said the looks have no impact on the performance).


----------



## kevinf

They said not to remove the sticker... they said nothing about painting it red 

https://imgur.com/DWBzsoZ


Now I love this PSU. Pulling 650W during 3dmark crossfire. No overclocks yet, so I expect 850. Along with the warm air pulling into it, I think thats a nice safety margin.


----------



## DarthBaggins

lmao, well there was no sticker to remove there :thumb:


----------



## Kokin

Nice job on the review!



DarthBaggins said:


> As of recently I've been running a Seasonic 760XP2, but noticing that with my current setup I need to move back to a 850w to allow the headroom for an OC'ed 1080Ti and 6900k. The Prime Titanium series from Seasonic is a killer series of PSU's and I definitely plan to pick up a 850w model (even though I do still have a CoolerMaster v850 as well, but that has been retired as a back-up PSU). I would love to see how the noise level is with the Prime Ti 850w when I'm running a large load on my rig, the 760 I have now it pretty silent for the most part as it blends in with my fans that are running a modified silent profile.


Wow it's hard to believe a 8c/16t CPU and 1080Ti are maxing out a 760W PSU. I currently have a 3570K and a 1080Ti FTW3 but was looking to upgrade to next gen Ryzen 10nm 8c/16t or Intel 7nm 8c/16c (CannonLake or IceLake?). I've been using a Seasonic X-750 Gold unit for about 7 years now, it was the model right before the hybrid switches came out. Would it be wise to swap to a 850W if I plan to OC either future 8c/16t CPUs and a single 1080Ti? Both are cooled by EK blocks on a custom loop, so I wouldn't have trouble pushing power.


----------



## Jedson3614

I'm guessing you guys love PSU reviews here because this surprisingly has so much engagement compared to other reviews lol. This isn't a joke though when I was at PAX East Corsair informed me that they showed my last Corsair PSU review to Johnny Guru and he endorsed my review and said I would send more to him. So I was honored they even told me that, considering I am nowhere near as complex as John gets in his reviews. He is actually where I learned to review PSUs.


----------



## Jedson3614

Kokin said:


> Nice job on the review!
> 
> 
> 
> Wow it's hard to believe a 8c/16t CPU and 1080Ti are maxing out a 760W PSU. I currently have a 3570K and a 1080Ti FTW3 but was looking to upgrade to next gen Ryzen 10nm 8c/16t or Intel 7nm 8c/16c (CannonLake or IceLake?). I've been using a Seasonic X-750 Gold unit for about 7 years now, it was the model right before the hybrid switches came out. Would it be wise to swap to a 850W if I plan to OC either future 8c/16t CPUs and a single 1080Ti? Both are cooled by EK blocks on a custom loop, so I wouldn't have trouble pushing power.


I haven't tried that yet, but it may be possible because if you overclock each those parts they draw a ton of watts, and I'm sure the 1080 ti does too. True Story, I'm working on a build and overclocking guide for AMD and was sent a 1080 ti for the project but I received a 1080ti box but what was inside was a 1070. I am just thankful for any support to be honest. I almost had a 1080ti . The card I received is an extreme model from a company so they look identical. My thought is whomever had it last thought they would get away with sending back a lower card and keep the ti variant.


----------



## DarthBaggins

On the new CoffeeLake refresh, which is what I've been told is all it is - other than Cannon/IceLake, we don't really know what the power draw is so it's hard to speculate. I would hope a 750/760 would be ample but I do know with x99 the 6900k will feed on power like it's going out of style when OC'd and under a heavy load - as will the GTX 1080Ti but it's not too badd on power over-all really when compared to previous Ti models. I can OC my rig lightly to keep things within bounds plus you really don't need to OC too much with those two paired together. I have been encountering the occasional random reset when running some games and have been trying to narrow down if it's w10 1803, the new Nvidia drivers, or a corrupt game file.


----------



## Blameless

I like the review, but if at all possible one should put a scope on it to see how ripple and transients look. Overload tests are also nice to see, as they'll give an idea of how well the PSU will age and if OCP is working correctly, or if the PSU will simply damage itself.


----------



## Jedson3614

Blameless said:


> I like the review, but if at all possible one should put a scope on it to see how ripple and transients look. Overload tests are also nice to see, as they'll give an idea of how well the PSU will age and if OCP is working correctly, or if the PSU will simply damage itself.


I would love to and know how to but I do not have one for testing. I do state in the review where you can check out that relevant data.


----------



## kevinf

It's almost as if Seasonic read this thread... They are releasing a red version of their PSU! 

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/se...h-impressive-cooling-and-free-psu-tester.html


----------



## neonlazer

Definitely on my to buy list once my Corsair AX750 goes out, whenever that happens.(7 years and counting) Wish Corsair kept Seasonic as their OEM.


----------



## Jedson3614

kevinf said:


> It's almost as if Seasonic read this thread... They are releasing a red version of their PSU!
> 
> http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/se...h-impressive-cooling-and-free-psu-tester.html


They did check out the thread and realized how big of a community we have here which is why I love writing for the site. We just had an effect on a product release!


----------



## Kokin

That's really cool if they did!

I actually ordered the Seasonic Prime 600W fanless version this morning on Amazon although I was fighting myself between getting the 650/750W Prime Ultra units. My Seasonic X750 (SS-750KM) is reaching 6-7 years of age and it's time for a replacement. Kind of sad that Seasonic chose to go away from the dual-ball bearing fan from their old series. 

The fanless unit works for my CaseLabs Mercury S3 as I have a 240mm radiator up front and the HDD/SSD mounts are gutted out for another 240mm radiator on the side. That's 2 sources of air blowing straight to the PSU and it's a positive pressure setup. I figured I might as well make my quiet system even more quiet!


----------

